# OTG practice with step



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

With the fine weather tempting us down to the beach , Ferdi , Ryan and I decided to head down . The wind was to prove unfriendly coming in at a southerly and running as a strong crosswind for us but thankfully not so strong as to raise to much of the find sand. 
Rod for the session were to be my Century Excalibur E1000 , Excalibur "J" Curve and Tip Tornado Match, with all rods running Penn 's with me the Squall 15, Ferdi the Squall 12 and Ryan running the 525 Tourno Mag. 
Weight as usual for me was the 175 gram and for Ryan and Ferdi the 150 gram , though it was pleasing to see Ryan and Ferdi both happy to have a few casts of the Excalibur E1000 and the 175 gram weight. 

Ir was decided that the guys would step up their OTG work with more rotation and also the introduction of a cross step to load the rods a bit more and allow them to punch the leads into the cross wind better. As you will see in the video Ferdi started off where we had last session and was doing very well though he needed to check his head position . Ryan started off using my Excalibur & 175 gram and soon realised that he needed to widen his step and get both arms out in from or he suffered from cutting the corner. His cast however improved as he went back to the Match and 150 gram though the wider stance was still lacking. 

My casting was OK for the most part but my last one was a bit wayward as I failed to stop the arms and especially the right at 1 oclock and get the left arm pull timed right. 

All in all a good session that allowed a relaxed afternoon out in the sun. 

http://youtu.be/hWRgqIViB7s


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I have watched and watched Tommy's OTG cast where he pivots and turns towards the cast, he makes it look so easy. I have tried to add that turn to my cast instead of my usual body rotation but I get screwed up almost every time, of course I can't dance either so that might explain it. Thanks for the video's.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

same here, it looks easy....Head up, arms outstretched, start slow, finish fast.....body rotation....I like the step idea...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Nice video Jeremy.

It really is the fundamental cast. One thing I try to teach is to think of your body as a spring, uncoiling from the ground up. In order - Feet, hips, torso, shoulders and arms coming through last with the hit holding off until very late.

In slow, out fast.

Tommy


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

Jeremy could you talk a little more about cutting the corner. I am not sure what it is and how it effects the cast.
thanks ,Jim C.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jim,

Not Jeremy but I can help you with the terminology.

Cutting the corner means the rod and subsequently the sinker gets pulled overhead instead of the desired 45 degree angle. This normally means the caster has come in too soon with the power and the sinker takes the path of least resistance which is over the top instead of out and around at 45 degrees.

Tommy


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

that is a flaw I recognize in my OTG casting....that and looking at the rod, rather then looking forward as these guys are doing.....


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Fundamental problem that I see with a lot of people is their feet position, when facing the target you have to have both feet pointing at the target . The left lead leg takes the weight and you transfer weight forward onto it . To do this properly you feet need to be shoulder with apart. 

Have a look at this video as well as it shows the difference in balance with Ferdi having a wide stance whilst Ryan's is to narrow and stops him getting square on to the target. This also cause cutting the corner. 

http://youtu.be/mwCBx4fzY78

If you can get in touch with Tommy it will speed up the learning process quite a bit


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

always enjoy the tips etc that you and tommy put on here.:fishing:


----------

